# How ready is your camera gear usually?



## tpatana (Jun 24, 2013)

One day I got thinking, I was quite busy elsewhere so when I got back home I had to pretty much just grab my bag and go, hoping all I needed was in the bag. Most of time my gear is <5 minute ready, meaning I have both camera and flash batteries either close to full, or charged after last event, and lenses/bodies are typically within 6 feet from my bag, and most in the bag anyway. So when I need my gear, just get my bag and check the adjacent floor and shelves for missing items, pick them up and I'm ready.

So say your friend gave you a call and tells there's awesome event you must come to shoot right now, gives the address but doesn't tell exactly what the event is, how long it would take you to leave your house with at least your main body plus most/all your lenses so regardless of the event you're set for the shooting. Flash(es) I would count in, but not strobes or anything that magnitude.

Choose either appropriate wording or the estimated time it would typically take you to get driving.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 24, 2013)

Number 1 is interesting, but can you remember where you put your car keys!! ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2013)

My camera is sitting here next to my computer 18 inches away, I can grab it for a photo immediately. Right now it has my 24-70 lens on it, but my 70-200 MK II and 199-400 / 100L are 5 ft. away in my bag along with flash, spare batteries, spare cards, and spare camera battery.

I can have everything in my bag and ready to go in 1 minute. Normally, if I am going out for a job, I plan which equipment will be needed beforehand, and top off my batteries. That usually involves a second backup camera going along.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 24, 2013)

In home office, sitting at the computer:
- Far left (1meter): battery packs "charging station" (2 chargers and 3 batteries)
- Left (within arm's reach): Storage station (all cards and the readers, including sd to ipad), random utilities (lenspens, wipes, notebook and pen)
- Right (2meters): Cabinet with all the lenses (from shortest to longest focals with zooms ranked at their widest), filters, flash. Tripod leaning on the cainet.
- Back, (2 meters): 3 bags, ranking from "day trip" (messenger body with 3 lenses) to "take all the gear trip" (griped body and 5 lenses + room for personnal stuff.

Rotating chair and voila.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an sx230 charged with card in glovebox of car.
My T3i lives in a billingham hadley with sigma 18-50, charged with card and basic filters under my computer desk but essentially ready to lift.
Everything else lives in my hall cupboard with a choice of billingham 355 or lowepro fastback 250.
My situation is a bit different as I have a photo tripod, a video tripod, stabiliser, timelapse tripod, jib, 2x lighting kit (one 3 head red, 1 large octosoft box) mic stands, mics, video monitor etc.

If I'm doing video I'll spend an hour between deciding what kit to use and gathering it (extra filtration, calibration cards, headphones, extra batteries, loads of mdmory) and bdcause my 7d is still in for repair my M is currently living in it's shelf space. So I could have answered yes to all but the last category.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 24, 2013)

Sony RX100 always with me. 5 seconds.
Big toys: most of the time a body and 24-70+ 70-200, the TC 1,4 in a bag to grab. 
With extra cards, polfilter, brush and rocketblower, tablets against headache.

Extra/special lenses 10m away, eneloops charged, 1 or 2 minutes extra.

Rest of my life is much less organized )P


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have almost all of my camera gear in a tenba small messenger bag with a BR strap attached to the camera. Tripod in a its own bag right next to it. 3 feet from me?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2013)

It's all in my walk-in closet in the master bedroom (my wife has her own walk-in closet). Not 'packed' because the gear is stored in four Storm hard cases for protection. But one case holds the 1D X with the 24-70 II attached, another case holds the other 'go to' lenses - 70-200 II, holy trinity primes (35L, 85L II, 135L) and the 100L Macro, and a third larger case holds the remaining lenses (UWA zoom, TS-E, MP-E, supertele, etc.). The fourth case holds flashes, PWs, filters, etc. Many of the closet's shoe cubbies are put to good use, holding various lens cases, flash brackets, straps, wired/wireless releases, lens cleaning supplies, etc. Tripods, light stands, softboxes, backdrops etc., are all in there, too. A selection of bags is right next to the Storm cases, from the small Toploader Pro 65AW for just the body with standard lens attached, a few backpacks, to the Lens Trekker that holds the body with the 600 II. 



tpatana said:


> ...at least your main body plus most/all your lenses...



Sorry, but without a couple of Sherpas, that's just *not* going to happen...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 24, 2013)

My WXD office bag (see the attached pic) holds a MBP, a Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR lens, an EOS-M + 22mm lens, a Yongnuo YN588 EX Speedlite, CamRanger, an iPad Mini and a Westcot 14 inch 1 Stop diffuser hooked up to the side and a Gorillapod SLR-Zoom tripod with a a Manfrotto 496RC2 ballhead bound on the top of the bag ... I carry this every single day to work and I always have at least one of my Manfrotto tripods and a cheap light stand in the car... this helps me to be ready anytime ... that's how I was able to capture the attached image of Mynah birds fighting.


----------



## Vossie (Jun 24, 2013)

Your questionnaire suggests you always need to take a car before shooting. I take a lot of shots in or around the house (of my kids), but when I go out shooting I typically need 5-10 mins to collect the gear I want to take with me on that occasion. I mostly use Lowepro S&F bags; If I want to take a lot with me or plan to walk for an extended period, I use a harnass and will need some time to fix the lens, filter and flash bags to it. If i want to go light or only for a short period, I just grab a Lowepro toploader 75 with a few lens bags with their individual shoulder straps.

I keep my body (with the last lens I used attaced to it) in my living room; typically on the dining table or in the toploader 75. This way I can grab it and shoot immediately (I normally do not switch it off) and start shooting. About half of my lenses is in a cupboard in my living room (all individually packed in Lowepro lens cases or S&F bags). The rest of my gear is typically in my study room. Either packed in a Lowepro nature tracker backpack or also in lens cases. Some smaller gear and stuff I use less frequently is stored in a cupboard in my study room. I never leave gear in my car (except maybe a tripod).

If I go on vacation I need in excess of 1 hr to pack everything.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 24, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> So I could have answered yes to all but the last category.



Yes, same for most of us. That's why I specified the situation that your friend calls and tells you must come right away.

I have to say, I'm bit surprised how well prepared people are. For me it's rare that I need more than 5 minutes to get everything, but I thought I'm anal/ocd with my gear. But seems I'm not the only one.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 24, 2013)

Usually it is not too difficult, as I have a one-body-only setup. This is more or less by design, as I want 'low-complexity'. 
I have my kit on shelves in one cupboard. Two bags to choose from - a medium size backpack for the comprehensive trip and a smaller shoulder-bag for the simpler one. 
The lenses are lined up in pouches after size. 
I keep one battery ready fully charged. And the charger can be added easily too for a long trip / vacation. 
So filling the bag with what I expect to need most is a matter of 1-2 minutes. 
Then eventually adding filters, remote trigger, tripod, extra memory cards is another 1-2 minutes. 
If flash is needed it may add some extra time, as I am not using that too often. 
All in all not too bad - but I want to do this without stress, or I may end up missing something.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 24, 2013)

1. "Standard scenario" < 1 min
Bag (Thinktank Retrospective 20) is always ready: 7D w/grip, 10-22, 17-55, 70-200/2.8, 580EX II + spare batteries for cam and AA (flash + everything else), spare CF cards, filters (circ pol, ND 8x, ND grad 0.6, 0.9), flashlight, laser pointer, business cards, pen, 1 transparent plastic bag ... 
then just grab bag, wallet, mobile phone, car keys, house keys - and out the door! 
2. Additional Tripod? Stored close to bag <1 min
3. Special task, different lenses needed? stored next to bag in hard case -> quick repack < 5 min.
4. Access on foot longer than 30 min + tripod required? -> re-pack everything into backpack (Kata 3N1) < 10 min.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 24, 2013)

I have my camera + one other lens with me at all times... usually 24-105 and 50 1.8.... so, i'm <30 secs from most shots... my flash is only sometimes in my bag and my 70-200 only when i anticipate a specific use or have the whim to bring it into work with me! 

At home, they are all pack in my back ready to pick up if needed. included in the bag is a spare battery (charged), CPL filter and spare cards. so if i need them i can grab the bag and i'm out the door in <1 min.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 24, 2013)

Most of my gear still fits in a ThinkTank Urban Disguise, together with the work laptop, and that bag is usually with me. It probably qualifies for having made the most trips (to work and back home) without actually seeing any use, but I still carry it for the ad-hoc occasions


----------



## gferdinandsen (Jun 24, 2013)

In the majority of times, all I have to do is zip by backpack shut and I'm ready to do.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 24, 2013)

It's very seldom farther away than and arms reach sitting in stdby. Pretty much never ever more than 6-7 seconds away at all times.


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 24, 2013)

Most often my 7D is 'ready' (in Av mode, ISO 400, f/8 - with my 15-85mm lens attached) on a built in cupboard shelf in my spare bedroom. My other lenses (UWA, L telezoom, macro) and flash are on the same (large) shelf - 'laid out' in order, all with their hoods and lens caps fitted.

Then on the shelf below it (and on the cupboard ground area) are my spare batteries, tripod, bags, filters, etc - again all 'laid out' ready to put what I need to in either one of my Lowepro bags (both bags have spare CF cards already in them). I also have a Canon 350D as my back up body with battery and CF card inserted (and its spare batteries ready too)

That's the way I like to have my gear ready... as if I need to do some quick / spontaneous photography inside my home, or in my garden - then I don't need to unzip any bag first. I'll be getting married in the near future - so that might mean it will be laid out a bit differently... though I expect my gracious fiancee (then to be wife) will allow me to keep 1 shelf with my camera gear 'at the ready' if we have enough cupboard space


----------



## J.R. (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm usually ready with my gear in 2-5 minutes. I would have it always ready but I live in a rather humid environment and almost all the gear is stored in a dry-box.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 24, 2013)

Where's the option for "I'm currently holding it" :


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have much, therefore, both camera bodies and lenses are always in Lowepro Pro Roller x200 Case, station @ home office & ready to roll at anytime.

As always, I have 24-70 II on one body and 70-200 on another. Rest of prime lenses are there in stand by mode, ready as needed.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've got all of my gear in a canon backpack ready to go at a moments notice. It's not fancy, but for $30 it holds everything I need.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 24, 2013)

I like to take time to think about what and how I'm going to shoot. I'm convinced that a good shoot starts with good preparation and it is extremely important to consider the expected conditions. Sometimes I'll be doing research and considering what to take well ahead of the shoot so no rushing out of the door for me.

Aside from this principle, I have too much gear to fit in my bag so in a very practical way I have to tailor my kit to what I'm going to shoot. The time needed to be 'ready' therefore depends on what I have in the bag already, but given that I always have 1 battery that is full and two that are down to 40% at the most, no need to charge up before going out 'ad hoc'. 10-15 minutes is what I need in a rush.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Jun 24, 2013)

I keep everything in a think tank roller bag. All the equipment stays in the bag all time. The day before a wedding, I recharge all the batteries, format the cards, clean the bodies and set the clocks.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 24, 2013)

There is always a tripod in the car. The bag(s) are always packed and ready to go. The camera bag (when home) rests on top of a pelican case so if I am heading somewhere wet, I grab that as well. As well, there is a change of dry clothing/towel/umbrella/raincoat sitting in the trunk.


----------



## LuCoOc (Jun 24, 2013)

To quote Roger from lensrentels.com:

10. Your favorite lens

Is never in your camera bag because it’s always mounted to your camera
Is always in your camera bag in case you need it for that special shot
* Is on your desk near the computer where you can look at it while thrashing those who make negative comments about it in the forums*

Source: The gear-head/pixel-peeper quiz. (http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/12/the-gear-head-pixel-peeper-quiz)

I usually keep my camera and lenses in a glass cabinet to the left of my desk. When I go out to shoot I usually grab just my camera and one lens. If I need more I also have to customize my Lowepro Flipside 300 because I use this as my college bag.

<10min for me then

attached is a nasty pic (the glass removed)


----------



## randym77 (Jun 24, 2013)

For me, it depends. Usually there's a tripod in the trunk of my car, and usually I have a camera body and a "walkaround" lens in a small backpack that I can easily grab.

But mostly, I do not bring all my camera gear anywhere. Instead, I have lists on my computer of the equipment I need for specific kinds of outings. That way I can quickly pack what I need without worrying about forgetting something, and without overpacking and bringing stuff I don't need that will just weigh me down.

For a day baseball game, it might be a long lens, a monopod, and a raincover. For long exposures at night, I'll bring a tripod, my wired remote shutter release, a manual-focus lens, a red LED flashlight to see by, and other flashlights for light-painting. For a nature hike, a macro lens and a wild-angle zoom.

I have several different camera bags, and sometimes leave a couple packed with different gear for different situations. Some venues limit the type or size of bag they allow (a lot of places are "no backpacks" since Boston), so I consider that, too.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 24, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Where's the option for "I'm currently holding it" :


The toilet at our local cinema house has a graffiti that aptly describes "I'm currently holding it" as 'Your future is in your hands' ;D


----------



## RGF (Jun 24, 2013)

If I only need a body and lens or two, 2 -3 minutes. If I need major stuff, packing the bag will take more time than gathering the equipment.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there a rush to get to a session or catch that squirrel/deer running through the yard?


----------



## distant.star (Jun 24, 2013)

.
My only rush job is when I hear the train whistle/horn. Then I've got 15 to 45 seconds to get out and in position to get train pictures. Camera is on the table on the way out. I enjoy the challenge of setting it up for the train with whatever lens happens to be on it before the train passes.

The possibility of anyone calling me with some emergency shoot is nil. When I go out it's on foot, on bicycle or bus. So I tend to give a thought to where I'm going and what pictures I might find -- and what equipment I'll need for any likely scenario. Obviously, I rob from oil companies to pay Canon!


----------



## lholmes549 (Jun 24, 2013)

All my camera gear is within 6 feet of each other. 
All my bodies and lenses sit on top of my chest of drawers; filters and miscellaneous items such as cards, cleaning equipments, triggers, waterproof covers etc. stay in the bag which is beside the drawers and tripods and stands are beside the bag also.

I chose <10 mins because I rarely have my bag completely backed and ready to lift, but it's always there so I can pack what I need but in reality it takes <5 mins.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jun 25, 2013)

Camera and lenses would be ready in 1 minute but (ofc. spare batteries and cards always ready) but to actually get it all in the car would take another 1-2 minute. Then if lightstands, flashes and such gear is needed, another few minutes. So usually 5 minutes is needed. For getting coffee in the thermos and all clothes on for winter photography, add another 10 minutes.


----------



## Zv (Jun 25, 2013)

I have two bags. One for long term storage and one is a day trip backpack. The latter is always ready with a 7D and 17-55 and a 430ex2 all charged up an ready to use. However I usually pack the night before if I have plans.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 25, 2013)

Everything stays in my bag ready to roll. I keep a charged battery along with a empty or nearly empty SD card in my 6D at all times and generally my 50 1.4 lens installed. Generally, at home the most "urgent" need is a cute situation with our 14-month old, so the nifty fifty is a great option for indoor, low light shots when I don't have time to set up flash.

I keep my S100 in my car for photo opportunities that come up during my daily commute or on the road, but those are rare. An occasional sunrise/sunset (generally without anything too great in the foreground) or wildlife shot.


----------



## JBeckwith (Jun 25, 2013)

I would say <5 minutes. Everything I have is in one location but I have to corral everything together, pack it in the bag, and make sure batteries are charged and everything. Although with only a few lenses and accessories to gather it's not terribly difficult.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't have that much gear. 3 L lenses and one body. It's normally all in the same bag. But I prefer to put together the stuff I need in an adequate bag and maybe, filters spare battery etc depending on what I will be doing. But rarely takes more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## Pandypix (Jun 26, 2013)

My backpack is always packed this is where may camera lives the only extras I might pick up are tripod/monopod and my flash I don't carry the flash all the time as it takes up too much space. Keeping everything in one bag ready to go is how I have to store everything for when we are on a road trip and hubby really has no idea what I have.  :


----------

